# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  11.05.2012 RIFF JTAG – Samsung SPH-D710 Galaxy S2 Epic Touch 4G (Samsung Within) Unbrick – dead boot

## mohamed73

Repairing bricked Samsung SPH-D710 Galaxy S2 Epic Touch 4G is easy with RIFF Box*. * Samsung  SPH-D710 is based on the S5PV310 (Exynos 4210) Processor (Cortex-A9  Dual-Core). JTAG pads are very small; professional experience in  soldering is required to connect wires to the JTAG interface.
Note, one simple way to connect over JTAG – connect USB cable to PC and  insert battery. In this case phone is automatically powered on. *To resurrect Samsung SPH-D710:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung SPH-D710 JTAG pads; Connect USB cable to phone and PC; Insert battery; Make sure Samsung SPH-D710 is selected in the list of models; Make sure a fixed TCK frequency is selected; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software to  restore it to the working state. *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ‘Home’ keys and press Power-On. .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## eslamdafer

> Repairing bricked Samsung SPH-D710 Galaxy S2 Epic Touch 4G is easy with RIFF Box*. * Samsung  SPH-D710 is based on the S5PV310 (Exynos 4210) Processor (Cortex-A9  Dual-Core). JTAG pads are very small; professional experience in  soldering is required to connect wires to the JTAG interface.
> Note, one simple way to connect over JTAG – connect USB cable to PC and  insert battery. In this case phone is automatically powered on. *To resurrect Samsung SPH-D710:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung SPH-D710 JTAG pads; Connect USB cable to phone and PC; Insert battery; Make sure Samsung SPH-D710 is selected in the list of models; Make sure a fixed TCK frequency is selected; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software to  restore it to the working state. *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ‘Home’ keys and press Power-On. .
>  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
هل يمكن فك شفره هذا النوع من الاجهزه ليعمل على نظام شبكه cdma في الدول العربيه 
ام انه خاص ولن يعمل في اي دوله اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

